# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  ما هو نظام أندرويد؟ وماذا يقدم لنا؟

## gsm4maroc

*ما هو نظام أندرويد؟ وماذا يقدم لنا؟*   يسيطر على ثلث سوق الهواتف المحمولة عالمياً    *ظهر نظام أندرويد*  **      *على ساحة الهواتف المحمولة للمرة الأولى في عام 2007 ليستطيع في أقل من 3 سنوات أن يحتل مكانة عالية في دنيا الهواتف الذكية والتي يتحدث عنها الخبراء والمحللون يوميًا، ويمكن القول أن أندرويد مع منافسه اللدود iOS اقتسما كعكة الهواتف الذكية حول العالم مع تفاوت النسب من فترة لأخرى.*   جوجل عملاق البحث، ما الذي سيقدمه في دنيا الهاتف الذكي؟   قد تكون شهرة جوجل تعود في الأساس إلى محركها للبحث، ولكن هذا لا ينفي أن الشركة لديها مجموعة من المشاريع الجانبية، وكان أندرويد أحد أكبر هذه المشاريع، وتأتي بداية قصة Google مع أندرويد عندما قامت بشراء الشركة التي كانت مسئولة عن تطويره والأهم الحصول على خدمات "أندي روبين"، المشارك في تأسيس الشركة، حيث أنه حالياً يعتبر المسئول الأول عن مشروع أندرويد في شركة جوجل، وإحقاقاً للحق فإن قصة جوجل مع الهواتف الذكية بشكل عام كانت في 2005 عندما ظهرت الكثير من الشائعات التي تتحدث عن تطوير جوجل لهاتف ذكي خاص بها، ولكن طموح جوجل تعدى تلك المرحلة و وصل إلى تقديم منصة تشغيل متكاملة للهواتف الرخيصة والثمينة.   وتسعى جوجل من خلال أندرويد أن تحقق رؤية معينة تتمثل في تقديم منصة جوهرية قياسية توفر الفرصة للشركات المصنعة بتقديم الأجهزة المختلفة بصورة أسرع، بحيث لا تضيع الشركات الكثير من الوقت للتفكير في البرمجيات أو نظام التشغيل للأجهزة التي تطورها بصورة تجعل قيمة الهواتف تفوق ثمنها، كما أن المنصة تتضمن قيام مطوري البرامج بوضع برامجهم على متجر Android Market وهو المتجر المشابه لمتجر App Store لجهاز iPhone.   من يدعم أندرويد؟   مشروع أندرويد كمنصة متكاملة تطلب من جوجل التعاون مع كثير من الشركات الأخرى، وهو ما دفع لظهور "الاتحاد المفتوح للهواتف" أو Open Handset Alliance (OHA) وهو اتحاد يتضمن العديد الشركات من بينها؛ شركات تصنيع، وشبكات تشغيل، ومقدمو برمجيات، ومصنعو مكونات، والمزيد من الشركات الأخرى.   وتعتبر شركات موتورولا وسامسونج وإل جي وسوني إريكسون من أبرز الشركات المعروفة في الاتحاد، كما تضمن الاتحاد شبكات تشغيل شهيرة مثل Sprint و VodafoneوT-Mobile، وهي جميعاً شركات اتفقت فيما بينها على تعزيز اسم أندرويد كمنصة تشغيل وأن لا يؤثر على متانة قوام وهيكل هذا النظام بالتفكير كثيراً في البرمجيات بالرغم من أن أندرويد يعتبر منصة "مفتوحة".   "مفتوح" أم "مفتوح المصدر"؟   "مفتوح" أو "مفتوح المصدر" تعني أن البرمجيات التي يستخدمها أندرويد يمكن لأي شخص إلقاء نظرة عليها، كما أن الشركة المصنعة ليس عليها أن تطلب من جوجل الإذن لاستخدام منصتها أو حتى دفع مقابل لها، كما أن مطورو البرمجيات لن يدفعوا أي مقابل لجعل برامجهم تعمل على منصة أندرويد، أما مهندسو جوجل فهم المسئولون عن توفير التطويرات الخاصة بالنظام، كما أنهم يذعنون ويستمعون في نفس الوقت إلى الاقتراحات العامة التي تقدمها شركات التصنيع وجهات أخرى، وجميع هذه الأمور يتم توثيقها ونشرها ليطلع عليها الجميع.   ويعتبر أندرويد حالة مختلفة عن بقية أنظمة التشغيل المحمولة المشهورة حالياً، حيث لا تسمح Apple بتقديم نظامها الخاص iOS على منصة أخرى بخلاف آي فون وكذلك وضع شركة RIM مع نظامها التشغيلي وجهازها الشهير "بلاكبيري"، في حين تقوم مايكروسوفت بالحصول على مقابل من الشركات التي تسعى لاستغلال نظامها Windows Phone على أجهزتهم، كما أنها تفرض قيود على التغييرات التي يمكن إدخالها على الكود.   هل جميع الأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام أندرويد تشبه بعضها؟   يمكن القول أن التجربة مختلفة كلياً، فبينما قد تكون البرمجيات الرئيسية متشابهة إلا أن كل شركة لديها الحرية لإدخال التحسينات والتطويرات التي تراها مناسبة بحيث يختلف الطابع من جهاز إلى أخر، كما أن الشركة لديها مطلق الحرية في المناطق التي ستقوم بعمل تغييرات فيها.   وتلك التغييرات التي يتم إدخالها على أندرويد وفق نوايا ورغبات كل شركة هي التي تصنع الفارق بين جميع الأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام أندرويد، ولكن جوجل أيضاً تفرض على الشركات بعض القيود التي يجب الالتزام بها مثل برنامج Gmail.   وفي ضوء هذه الحدود أو القيود يمكن للشركات تقديم أفكارها الخاصة في أجهزتها وهي أيضاً عامل رئيسي لخلق حالة الاختلاف بين الأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام أندرويد.   ما التالي؟   خطط جوجل القادمة الرسمية بالنسبة لأندرويد تتلخص في التركيز على الأجهزة اللوحية، ما يعني مرحلة جديدة بالنسبة لنظام أندرويد، إذ أن الكمبيوتر اللوحي يختلف كلياً عن الهواتف الذكية، وقد قامت فعلاً بتقديم الإصدار Honeycomb الموجه في الأساس إلى الكمبيوترات اللوحية، وهناك شركات ستقوم فعلاً بالاعتماد عليه في محاولة للتفوق على كمبيوتر أبل اللوحي المعروف باسم iPad.   ماهو نظام التشغيل أندرويد Android وواجهاته وأجهزته وأسباب نجاحه      
.  *أندرويد هو  أساساً  نظام  تشغيل لأجهزة الهواتف النقالة, بدأت بتطويره شركة صغيرة مغمورة  ليكون أول  نظام  تشغيل للهواتف النقالة مبني على نواة لينوكس Linux Kernel.  لكن لاحقاً قامت غوغل بالاستحواذ على الشركة وأعلنت أنها بصدد تطوير  نظام   تشغيل جديد للهواتف النقالة, مفتوح المصدر, ويتمتع بمرونة وقابلية للتطوير  هائلتين.*  *لاحقاً, وفي العام 2007 تم الإعلان عن اتحاد ضم عدد من الشركات أُطلق عليه اسم Open Handset Alliance,  ومن أهم أهداف هذا الاتحاد الضخم هو تشكيل ووضع مقاييس جديدة لأجهزة  الهواتف النقالة. وكان  أندرويد   هو أول مشروع تم الإعلان عنه من قبل هذه  المجموعة التي ضمت أسماء كبيرة  منها: Google, HTC, Intel, LG, Motorla,  Nvidia, Samsung, Sony Ericsson,  Toshipa, Vodafone, T-Mobile, وغيرها …*  *منذ البداية, كان المشروع يحمل بذور نجاح هائل متوقع لعدة أسباب:*  ** تقف وراء المشروع شركة غوغل, وما أدراك ما  غوغل. بالإضافة إلى مجموعة  ضخمة من أكبر شركات تصنيع الهواتف النقالة  وشركات الاتصالات الخليوية.
*  أندرويد  مبني على نواة لينوكس, مما يعني أداء عالي وثباتية ووثوقية.
*  أندرويد   مفتوح المصدر. مما يمنح للمطوّرين أريحية عالية ومرونة لا  مُتناهية في  التعديل والتطوير سواءاً على بنية النظام نفسه أو تحكم أكبر في  كتابة  برامج خاصة بأندرويد. لهذا السبب بدأت بعض الشركات بتعديل النظام   واستخدامه لأغراض أخرى غير الهواتف النقالة, كإطارات الصور الالكترونية   ومشغلات MP3 وغير ذلك. كما تقوم الشركات المصنعة للهواتف النقالة مثل Sony   Ericsson و HTC و Motorola بالتعديل على النظام من حيث الشكل والخصائص   لإنتاج هواتف تعتمد على  أندرويد  من الداخل لكنها متميزة وتحمل بصمات الشركة  التي تميزها عن غيرها.
* الدمج مع خدمات غوغل. من منا لا يعتمد بشكل كلي أو جزئي على خدمات غوغل   كبريد جيميل والمفكرة وجي توك وأهم من هذا كله البحث. تقدم أجهزة  أندرويد   اندماجاً كاملاً مع جميع خدمات غوغل وتطبيقات مكتوبة خصيصاً من غوغل لنظام   أندرويد   بحيث يوجد تزامن ما بين أرقام وعناوين الأشخاص في هاتفك مع عناوين   الاتصال Contacts المخزنة في حساب الجيميل خاصتك. كما يوجد تزامن بين   المفكرة وغيرها من خدمات غوغل بحيث تتيح لك وصولاً سريعاً لمعلوماتك سواءَ   من جهازك النقال أو من الحاسوب. (ملاحظة: بعض أجهزة  أندرويد  تأتي بدون  تطبيقات غوغل بحسب اتفاقية الشركة المصنعة مع غوغل).*  *نظرة على واجهات أندرويد*  *تعتمد واجهة  أندرويد   الأساسية على فكرة سطح المكتب الثلاثي, حيث لديك  مساحة عمل رئيسية تستطيع  أن تضع عليها اختصارات البرامج بالإضافة إلى دعمها  للـ Widgets (على سبيل  المثال ويدجيت الطقس أو ويدجيت الفيس بوك أو  تويتر). ثم بلمسة إصبع إلى  اليمين أو إلى اليسار يتم إزاحة الشاشة الرئيسية  إلى مساحة عمل أخرى قد  تحتوي على مجموعة مختلفة من الأيقونات.* *  
شاشة  أندرويد  الرئيسية*   *الشاشة ذات حساسية عالية واستجابة رائعة, وعلى الرغم من أن  أندرويد   كنظام تشغيل يدعم تقنية اللمس المتعدد Multi-touch إلا أن غوغل لم تدعمها  في تطبيقاتها لكنها متوفرة في تطبيقات أخرى.*  *سوق  أندرويد   Android  Market*     *سوق أندرويد*   *يحتوي  أندرويد  على أحد أهم التطبيقات وهو تطبيق (سوق أندرويد),   وهو البرنامج الذي تستطيع من خلاله البحث عن البرامج وتحميلها منها ما هو   مجاني ومنها ما هو مدفوع. يحتوي السوق حالياً على حوالي عشرة آلاف تطبيق   وهو رقم يتزايد بشكل سريع. كما تجدر الملاحظة بأن غوغل لا تحصرك بتنزيل   البرامج من سوق  أندرويد  فقط. بل تستطيع تحميل البرامج من مواقع كثيرة بل  ومن تطبيقات مشابهة لسوق  أندرويد  لكن من شركات عديدة, وأشهر هذه التطبيقات  هو SlideMe الذي أصبح متاحاً بشكل افتراضي إلى جانب تطبيق سوق  أندرويد  في بعض الأجهزة.*  *أجهزة أندرويد*  *  
 G1 من HTC أول جهاز  أندرويد  يضرب الأسواق*   *كان جهاز HTC Dream المعروف بإسم G1 أول جهاز  أندرويد  في السوق وقد انطلق في أوكتوبر من العام 2008. وكنتُ قد قدمت مراجعة مفصلة عن هذا الجهاز في مدونتي الشخصية (أنس أونلاين). تبعه جهاز HTC Magic ثم HTC Hero الذي قدمت فيه HTC واجهات رائعة خاصة بها مختلفة عن واجهات  أندرويد  الافتراضية.* *  
جهاز  
 HTC Hero  
الذي قدمت فيه الشركة واجهات مميزة جداً*   *ثم جاءت شركة Motorola وقدمت جهاز Motorola Cliq ثم أتبعته بجهازها الممتاز Motorola Droid   الذي ترافق إطلاقه بحملة إعلامية ضخمة تبرز أهم مزاياه. في الواقع كانت   الحملة موجهة نوعاً ما ضد أجهزة آيفون  iPhone  ومدعومة بشكل كبير من غوغل   وتمكنت Motorola خلال الأسبوع الأول فقط من طرح الجهاز من بيع ربع مليون جهاز.*  *  
Motorola Droid  
أرق هاتف مع لوحة مفاتيح في العالم*   *كما طرحت مؤخراً سوني إريكسون Sony Ericsson جهازها XPERIA X10   الذي قدمت فيه واجهات جديدة رائعة مع دمج ممتاز بين عناوين الاتصال في   جهازك مع فيس بوك وتويتر (سنتحدث لاحقاً في مقالات أخرى بالتفصيل عن   الجهازين 
 Droid و X10).*   *  
جهاز X10 من سوني إريكسون قدم واجهات جديدة رائعة*   *سيشهد العام 2010 بين 15 إلى 20 جهاز  أندرويد  جديد من مختلف الشركات  وخاصة LG و Samsung بالإضافة إلى نفس الشركات التي أنتجت أجهزة  أندرويد  هذا  العام.
في أوكتوبر 2009 توقعت شركة Gartner  المتخصصة في أبحاث السوق بأن تزداد حصة  أندرويد  من السوق حتى يصبح في  العام 2012 ثاني أكثر  نظام   تشغيل انتشاراً بعد سيمبيان Symbian دافعاً خلفه  الجهاز الشهير آيفون  iPhone إلى المرتبة الثالثة و ويندوز موبايل Windows  Mobile إلى المرتبة  الرابعة.*  *الآن أصبح  نظام   أندرويد   في نسخته رقم 2.0 وهو يتطور بشكل سريع جداً إلى  درجة دفعت بعض المطورين  إلى التذمر من أن تطوره المتسارع يجعل متابعة  التحديثات وتعديل برمجياتهم  وفقاً لها أمراً صعباً. لا أحد يعرف ما الذي  سيصل إليه هذا النظام مفتوح  المصدر, سريع التطور … لكن مع اجتماع قوة غوغل  مع قوة لينوكس والمصادر  المفتوحة يمكنك أن تتوقع كل شيء …*           *مميزات خدمات الاندرويد في سطور*    **  *Quick Search Box*    *هذا   من اهم مميزات الاندرويد، بالعربي اي شيء تحتاجه في جوالك تظغط على زر   البحث في الجهاز يطلع لك هذا يقول لك وش تبي بس؟ تبحث في النت، تبحث في   برامجك، تبحث في ارقامك، تبحث في سوق البرامج إلخ إلخ، للأسف ناس كثير   تتجاهل هذه الميزه وياخذه وقت طويل يدور على برنامج ولا على رقم ولا إللي   هو وعلى فكره ممكن تبحث بالصوت لو كانت انقليزيتك كويسه حتى لو كان نطقك ماهو مظبوط عملي جدا جدا جدا، حاول تعود نفسك تستخدم الخاصيه هذه بتخدمك كثير.* *على فكره لو كنت مسجل نفس الأكاونت حق قوقل بيسحب لك المدخلات إللي حطيتها على جهاز الحاسب الألى*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Maps*   *طبعا   هو غني عن التعريف بس من ملاحظاتي من استخدامي للبلاك بيري والأي باد ان   المابس هنا في مميزات ماهي موجوده عليهم التفاصيل لي عوده لها لو تتطلب   الأمر.*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Gmail*   *تشيك على إيميلاتك وترد من الجهاز وتقدر ترفق اي فايل من الجهاز* *واهم ميزه اي احد يرسل لك ايميل بتعرف في الثانيه إللي بيوصل صندوقك.*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *YouTube*  *الفائدة الوحيده إللي اشوفها له انك ممكن ترفع على الأكاونت حقك تسجيلاتك* *مشاهدة الفيديو على المتصفح افضل الخيارات اكثر.*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Latitude*  *هذه ميزه داخل قوقل مابس تسمح لك بأن تعرف وين موقع من يستخدمها (طبعا ممكن تشغلها وتقفلها على كيفك)*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Buzz*  *إذا كنت تستخدم twitter فهذه خدمه قريبه منها لكن يختلفون في بعض الأمور.*    *● ● ● ●*      ** *Goggles*  *خدمة البحث بالصور هذا البرنامج فقط للأندرويد*    *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Talk*  *هذه خدمة التشات من قوقل*    *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Calendar*  *هذه الخدمة جباره، عندك اختبار ؟ موعد مقابله؟ تاريخ زواج صديق؟ اجتماع؟* *وانت واقف تدخل التفاصيل في البرنامج وهو يربطه باليوزر حقك عند قوقل* *ومن  جهاز  الحاسب ممكن تغير وتزيد فاصيل لاحقا وبتتغير معك على جوالك. وفوق كذا  إذا  كان في اشخاص لك مواعيد معاهم ممكن تشاركهم إللي يخصهم في الكلندر،  مثال  مباراه في موعد فلاني في ماكن فلاني، ممكن تفتح انت والشباب كالندر  خاص  فيكم تحطون في اي شيء وتتشاركون في الكلندر هذا بس. وايضا لأي سبب غيرت   الجوال بس دخل اليوزر حقك عن قوقل في الجوال الجديد كل معلوماتك بتلقاها.*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Contacts*  *هذه الميزه واللي قبلها تعريف معنى دمج تطبيقات قوقل مع اندرويد* *ارفع كل ارقامك على قوقل رتبهم من موقع قوقل بتلقاهم في جهازك مرتبه* *ونفس الفكره غيرت الجوال ؟ بس دخل اليوزر بتلقى كل معلوماتك موجوده*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Finance*  *لك في البورصه ؟ هذا بينفعك وانت تطالع في البرنامج الأرقام تتغير قدامك*    *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Shopper*  *هذه خدمة فقط للأندرويد ممكن تبحث بالباركود او صوره عن الأسعار* *مفيده للأشخاص إللي يحبون يشترون من المواقع، مثال تدخل جرير* *عندهم ماوس تبي تشوف سعره في النت بكم تصور العلبه ويعطيك* *الأسعار والتفاصيل وممكن إذا كنت شابك اليوزر انه يحقظ لك نتائج بحثك*     *● ● ● ●*      ** *Google Earth*  *غني عن التعريف طبعا لكن بشكل عام تبحث في الأرض عن مواقع* *مشهوره ممكن وممكن بعد انك تقراء عنها.*     *● ● ● ●*      **  *البرامج الخاصة بالكاميرا:* *- إضافة مؤثرات .* *- تعديل الصور .* *- تحسين الكاميرا.*    *● ● ● ●*     **  *البرامج و الألعاب التي تعمل بخاصية Sensor* *- البوصلة الرقمية .* *- مستشعر التقارب .*     *● ● ● ●*      **  *التحديثات المستمرة لأنظمة الأندرويد .*  *بعض البرامج تكون محمله على جهاز وإذا ماكانت موجوده ممكن تدخل* *على سوق البرامج وتحملها.*

----------


## Fannan1

مــشكور اخــي الــكـريم عــلى هذه المشاركة
  ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## gsmsahara

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## senfour25

*موضوع قيم ومعلومات مفيدة جدة 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا اخى على الموضوع 
الجميل

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

